# Munky and 8 String Ibanez with EMGs



## Memq (Aug 27, 2006)

i'm a member of Butt Sex Crips Club From Korn. and look what ive found there:







i saw jon with that think but never thought their usin' it live. Well, there it is munky is usin a 8 string Ibanez on Stage....

what do you think bout that?

see ya
memq


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2006)

That has the same finish as the one that was rumoured to be for Steve Vai. Looks sick


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I'd rather see it in somebody else's hands...like mine


----------



## Memq (Aug 27, 2006)

7slinger said:


> I think I'd rather see it in somebody else's hands...like mine



Me, too.

but i would like to know wich songs they play on this monster..


----------



## Shorty (Aug 27, 2006)

Ibanez 8 string guitars just keep on popping up, if only there was really going to be a production model 

Nice find memq1 

Edit:// Maybe the rumour wasn't true and it was infact always being made for Munky..?


----------



## Memq (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanx yo!
i guess 2007 will be the year of 8 stringers.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh well it looks like I'll be holding off buying a guitar for now until Ibanez decide to announce a run of 8s. Gotta wonder what tuning he's using though.


----------



## Memq (Aug 27, 2006)

maybe the first 7 strings his regular tuning: as A standart and the last string with a E?

thats my idea..


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice...I'd like to hear what he uses it for/on. Sweet guitar either way.


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2006)

Does this mean Korn uses 5 strings now? j/k

I really don't care whos using the 8 anymore because as the old saying goes, any publicity is good publicity.
But I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 27, 2006)

wow, thats pretty cool.. i wonder what song its being used on


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 27, 2006)

so the rumours were true... nice guitar though!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 27, 2006)

If there's a production model, it better not have a shitty looking K-8 on the fret board.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 27, 2006)

^ It better not, if it does I think I'll be furious. This still gets my hopes up though!


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 27, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If there's a production model, it better not have a shitty looking K-8 on the fret board.


Just made me think...how fuckin' awesome would it be to have them make a 9 stringer and call it the..."K-9"
Dog lovers would go nuts buying them up.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 27, 2006)

Psh, you know you would still buy one even if it said "K-8" on the front.

And that's definately the same guitar from that other thread.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2006)

cool find \m/


----------



## Kotex (Aug 27, 2006)

That's sick. \m/666\m/ all the way


----------



## nyck (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't know what to think about this....??


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 27, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Psh, you know you would still buy one even if it said "K-8" on the front.
> 
> And that's definately the same guitar from that other thread.




Probably not. If they do come out with a production 8 string, I'm sure it's going to be pretty pricey, and with the price difference between getting a custom one made, or settling on something I'm not completely happy with the looks of, I'd probably end up just taking the custom. Then again, I think this is the same argument we always have with the K-7


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind owning one. I just think it seems weird that they're popping up everywhere.


----------



## Nik (Aug 27, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I wouldn't mind owning one. I just think it seems weird that they're popping up everywhere.



Actually, since this is the 3rd time this exact guitar pops up, I don't know if I'd go as far as to say they're popping up everywhere. It's more like this red 8-string model keeps popping up 

Although the fact that they've taken it to stage probably means that they like it. If there's one band that might end up fronting a production run of 8-strings, it'd be Korn. Here's hoping that they make that production run


----------



## Korbain (Aug 27, 2006)

i don't think it'll have a K-8 on it or anything, none of the pics have had it so far. They're not cunts, they prob know people bitch about the K-7 inlay, either way thats one bad ass guitar. Maybe they're playing some new songs live? i know they wanna branch out more with their new stuff they were saying, so who knows...its funny singing munk sing and play guitar lol. He looks pretty bad ass in that pic with that guitar  i want it


----------



## maskofduality (Aug 28, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If there's a production model, it better not have a shitty looking K-8 on the fret board.


man, if it said K-8 on the fretboard everyone would be asking me why i was too lazy to just have KATE engraved in it... it could get awkward


----------



## Korbain (Aug 28, 2006)

what you mean KATE?  lol


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is definitely the very same example Ibanez 8 that was rumoured to have been made for Vai.
As we all speculated in the previous thread,it's probably become a sampler that's made it's way around various people for them to try it out,to test the water,so to speak.
Maybe it had been all round the endorsee's and they just decided to let Munky keep it (or maybe it'll appear somewhere else again in a while ).


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)

Probably... 
"or maybe it'll appear somewhere else again in a while"-maybe it will appear in your hands


----------



## Korbain (Aug 28, 2006)

i gotta admit, i think its korns now. i am sure ibanez aren't poor enough to produce more of them and give them to other artists


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 28, 2006)

If anyone deserves a signature 8 stringer though it's Meshuggah, they're Ibanez 8s are fricken' awesome looking too. I doubt though that Ibanez would release a signature 8 stringer, at least not at first...


----------



## 2powern (Aug 28, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> *snip* I doubt though that Ibanez would release a signature 8 stringer, at least not at first...



I'm not so sure, AFAIK the Universe was their first production 7 string, and it did pretty well for itself until the mid-90s.


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2006)

That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 28, 2006)

it's probably gonna be some kinda cheap RG8321 er something. I know we're not gonna score a floating trem. :/ And then we're all gonna have to buy Lundgren M8s to replace the stock PUs cause EMG prolly wont help us out lol It had better not be 25.5 too. I think they barely sell enough 7's to make an 8.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 28, 2006)

2powern said:


> I'm not so sure, AFAIK the Universe was their first production 7 string, and it did pretty well for itself until the mid-90s.


Yeah but who would have a signature 8? I can see Meshuggah having one but I don't know if they're mainstream enough, and if Korn get one with a big fat K-8 it might not please too many people, seeing as uptil now they haven't got any use for it (the picture might suggest intentions of future use though).



Ryan said:


> it's probably gonna be some kinda cheap RG8321 er something. I know we're not gonna score a floating trem. :/ And then we're all gonna have to buy Lundgren M8s to replace the stock PUs cause EMG prolly wont help us out lol It had better not be 25.5 too. I think they barely sell enough 7's to make an 8.


Maybe, the scale length is something like 27" from what I've heard, Meshuggahs being 30" (which is what I'd be after).


----------



## 2powern (Aug 28, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Yeah but who would have a signature 8? I can see Meshuggah having one but I don't know if they're mainstream enough, and if Korn get one with a big fat K-8 it might not please too many people, seeing as uptil now they haven't got any use for it (the picture might suggest intentions of future use though).




Good point, if Cooley hadn't jumped ship, I'm pretty sure they would've done an advert with him, Munky and the Meshuggah guys and call it a RG 8 or similar.
Knowing Ibanez, if they do offer one, the cheap versions will have nicer finishes and the high end ones will have better hardware but unmatched headstocks and boring inlays.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 28, 2006)

I heard form my dads friend who runs an ibanez based guitar shop that the 8's will make a deput at the NAMM show


----------



## nyck (Aug 28, 2006)

heavy7-665 said:


> I heard form my dads friend who runs an ibanez based guitar shop that the 8's will make a deput at the NAMM show


I'm very curious if ibanez will actually release some kind of 8 string for public consuming(lmao).


----------



## Nik (Aug 28, 2006)

heavy7-665 said:


> I heard form my dads friend who runs an ibanez based guitar shop that the 8's will make a deput at the NAMM show



I hate stealing Darren's title of "Mister Negative Pants", but it seems to me that rumors like this abounded before the last 2 NAMM shows and nothing happened, so rumors mean nothing. Then again, there really was an 8 displayed at last year's NAMM, and the summer NAMM IS famous for being stale, so who knows.

If Ibanez make the 8-string cost like $2000, I can tell you it'll be a commercial flop. No one's gonna dish out that kind of money on such an unusual instrument. Here's hoping to a Korean-made RG8321


----------



## nyck (Aug 28, 2006)

Nik said:


> I hate stealing Darren's title of "Mister Negative Pants", but it seems to me that rumors like this abounded before the last 2 NAMM shows and nothing happened, so rumors mean nothing. Then again, there really was an 8 displayed at last year's NAMM, and the summer NAMM IS famous for being stale, so who knows.
> 
> If Ibanez make the 8-string cost like $2000, I can tell you it'll be a commercial flop. No one's gonna dish out that kind of money on such an unusual instrument. Here's hoping to a Korean-made RG8321


With $2000, you could get an incredible custom 8 string made for you. With TWO pickups! lol


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 28, 2006)

lol, very true if you know the right people.


----------



## Rayne Mann (Aug 29, 2006)

What's wrong, Korn doesn't sound heavy enough anymore with just one guitar?


----------



## Mykie (Aug 29, 2006)

Rayne Mann said:


> What's wrong, Korn doesn't sound heavy enough anymore with just one guitar?


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2006)

So I guess 8 strings will be the next big trend. I wonder who started tuning lower first. I know Korn's been tuned to A since they started. Wasn't Dino the first to tune to G when he did When Evil Dwells and Soulwound off of Obsolete?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 29, 2006)

If i recall, Mortician has been tuning to F# & G tunings on a 6 string since 2001-ish.


----------



## nyck (Aug 29, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> If i recall, Mortician has been tuning to F# & G tunings on a 6 string since 2001-ish.


Do they use baritones?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 29, 2006)

nyck said:


> Do they use baritones?




not to my knowledge.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 30, 2006)

They don't need baritones, a nice, clear, articulate tone isn't exactly what Mortician is all about


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They don't need baritones, a nice, clear, articulate tone isn't exactly what Mortician is all about



[email protected]


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 31, 2006)

about the ibanez 8's dino also says on his myspace that they will make an appearence at Namm


----------



## Memq (Sep 19, 2006)

New Pic from munky with his EMG loaded 8 string guitar.

WOAAAAAOOOWWW


----------



## b3n (Sep 20, 2006)

That thing is hot. Yes it is.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm it's only reinforcing my view that if I ever get an 8-string it's going to be a fanned fret jobby. Still, looks pretty though.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 20, 2006)

Id buy that thing in a heartbeat, looks awesome. Better hope those pickups sound good lol.






Better pic if you havent already seen this.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 20, 2006)

Memq said:


> New Pic from munky with his EMG loaded 8 string guitar.
> 
> WOAAAAAOOOWWW



fuck thats bullshit ay! i want one. they look awsome! i wonder what songs he's playing with it? he'd have to be adding different things too it to show off the 8 string! for gods sake he must!!


----------



## nikt (Sep 20, 2006)

he was using a lot of whammy on the records to lower the notes so I gueass he is using 8 string to play it live and without the whammy sound


----------



## Korbain (Sep 20, 2006)

yeh possibly. We talking whammy pedal or bar here? lol He uses alot of that digitech XP 100 pedal, and mixes other effects in with it. He has a few custom built pedals too. I was just hoping he'd add some extra cool riffs with the extra string he has, or maybe done an instrumental with it! showing off the true force of the 8 string!!


----------



## nikt (Sep 20, 2006)

whammy pedal I was talking about


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just hope they replace that shitty TRS trem with a LoPro Edge7 with locking studs.


----------



## Nik (Sep 20, 2006)

Memq said:


> New Pic from munky with his EMG loaded 8 string guitar.
> 
> WOAAAAAOOOWWW



Wow, that looks more amazing in every new pic I see  

I can't help but notice that there's a cameraman in the background. While I'm no Korn fan, this is a video I wouldn't mind checking out, just to see the 8 in action.

And I hope to God if Ibby release an 8, it'll be fixed bridge--it's a big enough pain getting 7-strings in relative tune to one another...


----------



## b3n (Sep 20, 2006)

sepsis311 said:


> I just hope they replace that shitty TRS trem with a LoPro Edge7 with locking studs.



I hope they don't use an Edge7 on and 8 string guitar  

An Edge 8 would be ultra cool though


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 20, 2006)

oh god i hope they dont release it... ill only want to buy it 

+1 for the edge 8 over the TRS 8


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone have any idea on what tuning Munky uses on that monster?


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 20, 2006)

i would think E#-A-D-G-C-F-A-D, but im sure im totaly wrong


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> E#-A-D-G-C-F-A-D, but im sure im totaly wrong


Well, i know that bottom note is totally wrong.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 20, 2006)

lmfao...E#
If tuned to A plus a lower string it would be something like EADGCFAD


----------



## Nik (Sep 20, 2006)

I just hope Ibanez release the damn thing already. Our 8-string discussions are starting to get a little repetitive.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 20, 2006)

darren said:


> Well, i know that bottom note is totally wrong.



yeah i probally shouldnt post things that require any amount of thought if im just rushing out really....  for the life of me i dont know why i chucked a sharp in there


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 21, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> If anyone deserves a signature 8 stringer though it's Meshuggah . . .


 
+1,000!





Meshuggah





I would love to see a signature 8, Meshuggah axe .


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Sep 21, 2006)

^ Meshuggah is certainly far more deserving than Korn.  

Eh, either way it'd be an 8 string.


----------



## Nik (Sep 21, 2006)

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> ^ Meshuggah is certainly far more deserving than Korn.



That may be true, but releasing an 8 as a Korn signature would probably yield higher sales for Ibanez.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 21, 2006)

Nik said:


> That may be true, but releasing an 8 as a Korn signature would probably yield higher sales for Ibanez.



QFT

Ibanez would rather make the money.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 21, 2006)

As cool as it would be for Meshuggah to have a custom 8, I probably wouldn't buy it since I like having a neck pickup.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't care how a production 8 gets to the market. As long as it does (and as long as it plays well, sounds good, and stays in tune).



Mastodon said:


> As cool as it would be for Meshuggah to have a custom 8, I probably wouldn't buy it since I like having a neck pickup.


 
That's the only drawback I could find. I'm planning on getting a 28" scale seven and tuning it F# B E A D G C!!


----------



## Nik (Sep 22, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> As cool as it would be for Meshuggah to have a custom 8, I probably wouldn't buy it since I like having a neck pickup.



You could always get one put in after-market.

But I agree, guitars without a neck pick-up are


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 27, 2006)

what scale is munkys 8


----------

